# Angry Betta?



## andarst (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I am posting on behalf of my friend mark who has a betta named Caicos. Caicos was bought about 3 months ago. He lives in an unfiltered, non heated, 1 gallon vase that has a live plant in it (the roots are in the jar as you can see below, but the rest is above water). Good news is that the plant was dying and is now healthier!

Caicos is on a diet of pellets (and occasionally I give him some of Pics food since my fish gets a variety of stuff).

Anyways, I noticed that everytime I went to look at Caicos (taking his picture, feeding, cleaning) he would flare (his fins and beard) repeatedly and flap backwards. I know that his flaring and activity means that he's healthy, but he's pretty agressive.

Anyways, we were wondering if we could possibly make him more calm or if its just his personality. Sorry if this is a dumb question! But maybe he neds a bigger tank or toys (theres nothing besides the roots of a plant). If you have any feed back please let me know! 

Thanks! :]


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Bettas are territorial fish. Some more-so than others, yes. It could also be that with only a tiny plant that doesn't look like it provides much in the way of a hiding place, he is more defensive than he needs to be because he constantly feels threatened. So of course I am going to recommend a bigger tank.  2.5 gallons and up means less frequent water changes. Of course you can make 1 gallon work. What can I say? I am too lazy to keep fish that way. lol.

On the other hand, there is a general consensus that bettas do need a heater. They are tropical fish, and while they can survive in colder water, it will eventually catch up to them in a bad way.  Sure, you have probably heard and seen other people that have kept their betta in a tiny, unheated tank and that fish lived to 2+ years! Good genes go a long way! It is however, rather uncomfortable for the poor fish, and just because others do it that way doesn't make it the "right" way. Another bonus to upgrading the tank size is that it is easier to find heaters that are adjustable (always a good thing!), and the temperature does not fluctuate as quickly.

So good luck to you and your handsome boy, and I hope I helped answer your question!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If it were me, I would get him a bigger tank and some things to explore - like a cave and a silk plant or two? and a heater is always good. I think I would get a petco pet keeper - the large size which is about 3 gallons. Here they are $14 if you get the green lided ones in the reptile section. There are also identical ones in the rodent and fish section but they cost more :shock: If money is really tight, storage containers work well too. They aren't as pretty to look but there are some clear ones/ I think they are called "show off's" and they are cheap. I like to use ones that are long but not so tall. :-D The ones I have are about 2 gallons and it was under $6. I also have one that is about 10 gallons and it was on sale for 6. It was gonna be my spawning tank but i use it to hold the water that gets siphoned out of the 20g

I dont know if it would make him "less angry" but it sure will make him more happy.

As for heaters, I get mine from ebay or amazon since the variety is poor and the prices are outrageous here. If you search for about a week or two you may find one for a great price. For 5 gallons and under a 25 watt heater that is adjustible would be great.


----------



## andarst (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'll let my friend know  I know that my betta loves to hide im his plants and.loves a warm tank. All very good advice!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Most live plants, and the plants in the vase there are actually harmful and not meant to be in water such as that. Normally people use peace lilies, but they aren't idea- and especially if the plant was dying it should of (and still should) been removed.
A betta in a vase with a plant is just a bad idea (sorry, it's my pet peeve). Normally the plants alone are dangerous, the plants usually take up the whole top of the vase not allowing the fish to get air comfortably, people don't tend to put in the plants and appropriate hiding places within the vase, which will allow the betta to feel safe and secure.
Is the water being changed often enough with water conditioner? (for a 1 gal unfiltered you would want to be doing 1 50% and 1 100% per week)

I'd suggest going to Petco, spend $8 on a 1.75g ($10 for a 2.75g) kritter keeper, add in a few silk plants and a cave and a 10-25 watt heater.. using water conditioner and the twice weekly water changes you would be surprised at the difference it will make  Not to mention he will literally live years longer then he would in the vase. That's pretty much what you would want to do to make him more calm and happy/healthy.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

My betta is in a constant state of flare. Its like he hates me and hates the world. Mr Grumpy. I also have that leaf hammock, but he doesn't use it.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My betta doesn't pay me much mind since I moved him to a 3.5 gal. However, There is one small area of the tank that I think casts a reflection when there is enough light, so I think when I'm in the room, he sometimes catches a glimpse of a rival male. I guess sometimes he gets too tired to puff his cheeks at me (he still flares or dances around like he's chasing me... I just miss the puffy cheek face:-()

Point being, a bigger tank should give him more stuff to do and he could be less aggressive afterward. Most commercial pet shops should offer a decent deal on 2.5 - 5 gallon aquariums, which is plenty of space for him and decorations.:-D


----------

